# Music you want to explore further on, in classical music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since i love* Sephardic Romance* on _naxos_, tomorrow i will buy two _ensemble Sarband_ released dealing whit Sephardic music, two fascinating albums.Let's goes in the depth whit jewish sephardic traditional music and Sarband ensemble is a wonderful ensemble.

On whit futile details of the week , i have been buzy last week and tomorrow helping out a friend that is wounded, job accident.But i cherrish my friends and cherrish altruism, hey if i can help , i will, he loan me money a couple of time, now it's up to me to return the favor, and i'M please to do so. :angel:

Goodnight fellows talk classical menbers , friends & followers :tiphat:


----------

